# Need Foster Home near Tucson AZ



## Gini (Jul 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Turned over today a very kid friendly 13 yo stallion. The stallion end will be taken care of in the next week or so. We need a foster home for him asap.[/SIZE]

I've had a shoulder replaced and I can't take him in at this time. Please help. I also have a gelding coming to me next weekend that will be on the way to Oklahoma. So the inn is really full. Please help us out with this little one!!


----------

